# Rideshare insurance is a unicorn



## Papa-R (Jul 5, 2018)

I have spent 3 days trying to get rideshare insurance in NC. It's the same story everywhere. They will not provide coverage while the app is on. During Period 1 you are out of luck. The only thing I can get is an Allstate policy that is $178 a month. That's $178 for the rideshare coverage and does not include the personal policy. This is ridiculous and makes it impractical to drive at all. I've heard these legends of people adding rideshare coverage for $30 a month. How? Where?


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

Your best bet would be to check with your state (Insurance Commissioner) for those companies that provide rideshare insurance, be it a rider on personal or commercial hybrid. The $30/month quotes you are reading about are riders to personal coverage and may not provide the same coverage as commercial or commercial hybrid.


----------



## Papa-R (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestion. Just did that. They told me to contact an independent insurance broker which is who I've been working with for 3 days. <sigh>

It looks like I really only have one choice and that's to turn the app off when I'm moving if I don't have a ride request or passenger. This is unbelievable. I just can't believe this is the only solution other than paying hundreds of dollars a month for a commercial policy.


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

Another source: HERE

I have no affinity to the above site and have found some info on it to be dated but overall an okay resource.


----------



## Papa-R (Jul 5, 2018)

Liberty Mutual no longer offers it. They flat out told me that if the app is on, they don't cover. 

As for Farmer, when I entered my zip code I got "We don't offer coverage in your area".

National General used to offer it but no longer does so. 

Allstate appears to be the only company available and the rates are outrageous (see $178 a month above).

I'm waiting for Gieco to get back to me with a quote on a commercial policy but I'm not hopeful.

It looks like my Uber career is over before it even got started.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Papa-R said:


> Liberty Mutual no longer offers it. They flat out told me that if the app is on, they don't cover.
> 
> As for Farmer, when I entered my zip code I got "We don't offer coverage in your area".
> 
> ...


Lol you said "career"!

Tried Progressive?


----------



## Papa-R (Jul 5, 2018)

Yeah, career is a stretch. Let's say "primary job".

Progressive said I need a commercial policy. I didn't bother calling them for a quote. Can't get a commercial quote online.

NC seems to be the backwater of insurance. We can pick from "Billy-Bobs Insurance and Bait and Tackle" and "Bubbas Auto and Bass Boat Insurance Company"


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

I can almost guarantee GEICO will be as much if not more than Allstate. GEICO offers a commercial hybrid so the quote should include personal coverage unlike your experience with Allstate. Have you asked on the Greensboro forum?


----------



## Papa-R (Jul 5, 2018)

I didn't know about the Greensboro forum. I'll go find that. Thanks.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

try state farm


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Wow, I just signed up with Liberty Mutual in June in NC. I told them I was ride share and we went over how coverage is handled. 
I was told when I accept a ping and have a passenger, Uber et. al provides coverage. When I am driving around before ping and after dropoff, Liberty Mutual provides coverage.


----------



## Papa-R (Jul 5, 2018)

<I was told when I accept a ping and have a passenger>

That's periods 2 and 3.

When you accept a ping you are in period 2 so yes, Uber and Lyft provide coverage, Liberty does not. I called Liberty Mutual twice to check with different agents. Both told me the same story; when the app goes on all coverage is void, meaning Uber and Lyft coverage only. So yeah, Uber provides coverage during periods 2 and 3, but during period 1 you do not have collision coverage because Uber doesn't provide it and Liberty Mutual does not provide it because the app is on. The only work around is to not turn the app on unless you are parked or responding to a ride request. If you are just changing locations make sure you turn the app off.

I've been searching for days and the best option I've found is through National General. They give you what they call TNC, or Transportation Network Coverage. It provides coverage all the time, app on or off. For me it's going to be about $150 a month over my personal coverage which is a lot cheaper than AllState but I'm still deciding if it's worth it. State Farm also provides TNC but I'm waiting to hear from the agent if they write it in NC and how much.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

If you need to get TNC coverage, seems like the for hire plates are the way to go. Saw another prius today at CLT, with for hire plates picking up pax. How much more are they making on a Lyft or Uber ride? Does anyone know?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Papa-R said:


> I have spent 3 days trying to get rideshare insurance in NC. It's the same story everywhere. They will not provide coverage while the app is on. During Period 1 you are out of luck. The only thing I can get is an Allstate policy that is $178 a month. That's $178 for the rideshare coverage and does not include the personal policy. This is ridiculous and makes it impractical to drive at all. I've heard these legends of people adding rideshare coverage for $30 a month. How? Where?


Same story in Florida...

Some states simply don't have those policy add ons.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Sane in ny


----------



## Nancy Rabbitt (Aug 1, 2018)

Papa-R said:


> Liberty Mutual no longer offers it. They flat out told me that if the app is on, they don't cover.
> 
> As for Farmer, when I entered my zip code I got "We don't offer coverage in your area".
> 
> ...


I have Liberty Mutual. I did not know anything had changed with them. Insurance is a b****.



dryverjohn said:


> Wow, I just signed up with Liberty Mutual in June in NC. I told them I was ride share and we went over how coverage is handled.
> I was told when I accept a ping and have a passenger, Uber et. al provides coverage. When I am driving around before ping and after dropoff, Liberty Mutual provides coverage.


That's what I was told as well. I have Liberty Mutual.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Nancy Rabbitt said:


> Insurance is a b****.


I hereby nominate that as post of the day. Any seconds?


----------

